# What Can my Budgie eat?



## cynthiacherry (Nov 11, 2017)

I've been reading about budgie food and what it is not good for budgies but i had the need to ask for a clear answer.

So what is it good for my budgy (Floofee) to eat?
~What food should i cook before i serve it to him?
~I've heard that the lettuce family should be avoided. Is is true? 
~Can he actually eat lemons, tomatoes?

I've had him for 2 months now and thanks god he is fine. I take him out of the cage almost everyday and then he flies back to it whenever he feels like it. He is really cuddly and he loves music a lot.
Of course i feed him fruits and vegetables but only the ones that i deem safe such as apple (once a week) orange (once a week) carrot, broccoli etc. 
I need more options though. 

Thank you!


----------



## jellybug (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm not an expert, here is what I have picked up over the years:

1. I believe some beans/lentils should be cooked before serving 
2. It's ok for birds, but it doesn't have much or any nutritional value because it's basically water. The main one is iceberg lettuce, so just don't feed that one at all because there is healthier things they can eat 
3. Yes for tomatoes, just not often because they have acidity. Only ripe ones though! Green ones are toxic
I'm not sure about lemons

Here is a list of safe foods: 
http://www.talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/338818-safe-foods-budgies.html


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

I make Luna a mix because she doesn't like to eat her veggies yet. I'll grab several random organic items, and put it a food processor to make them really tiny. With that I mix in a rounded teaspoon of Harrison's mash that someone recommended, and then a sprinkle of seeds all mixed together.

So far veggies I've used are green leaf or romaine lettuce, spinach, celery, carrots, radish, corn, Lima beans, bok choy, broccoli, cilantro, and parsley

The only fruit she has liked is banana


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Information regarding a healthy diet for your budgie is readily available in the Budgie Articles and Stickies throughout the forum.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/338818-safe-foods-budgies.html

The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.

Using Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother)
as a natural pro-biotic is very beneficial to your budgies:

Apple Cider Vinegar*


----------



## cynthiacherry (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you guys so much


----------

